
Maqetta - WYSIWYG visual authoring of HTML5 user interfaces - EricssonLabs
http://maqetta.org/
======
mgkimsal
I've got flashblock running, and on the edit screen there were a bunch of
flash things. Enabling them just made a mess on the screen. Not sure what they
are, or why they're needed (unless I was to add a flash widget of some sort,
which I don't see you have right now.

Good initial start. Something that would help is to have some common page
styles as templates - landing page, user reg screen, account screen, news
page, etc - done with the different widget kits (yui/jquery/dojo).

Thanks.

------
duiker101
I really like this! i like the way the user can try it with one click! i like
the color scheme and the layout! I have jet to find something i dislike!

~~~
drivingmenuts
It feels slower than doing it by hand.

------
seism
Great start. Just the thing to reignite enthusiasm for the rest of the
framework.

You might also say this is a much anticipated response to Sencha Labs' slick
ExtJS Designer. I'm not a fan of data binding magic tricks, so would encourage
the project to focus on standards, portability, performance.

Note: works better on Firefox 4 than Chromium.

------
edw
This product fails my first test: it exposes my personal information
irresponsibly:

<http://twitter.com/edw/status/63300073005662208>

~~~
qeorge
So instead of just emailing him, you bashed him publicly on Twitter, then
shared it with all of us here.

I'm not impressed.

~~~
ghurlman
No, warned people here and on Twitter.

~~~
qeorge
Maybe I'm naive, but there's two scenarios:

1) This is a big deal, so he shouldn't be advertising the vulnerability until
its fixed

2) This isn't a big deal, so he's giving the guy a hard time for no reason

So yeah, "warning people" doesn't cut the mustard with me. This is
grandstanding.

~~~
edw
The performance of the site was so poor when I signed up—and received my
password—as part of a labyrinthine, ill-conceived sign-up process—that I
couldn't find a way to send feedback. So I just fumed until I forgot about it.
A week or so later, I read a comment on Twitter, at which point I replied in
an attempt to dissuade people from signing up.

Any developer who writes code that stores a password _and_ then emails it to
me is doubly guilty of gross incompetence.

------
ra
that's pretty slick

